# How many bowls = 1 cigar?



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I realize that there are many factors that play into this question, but I was wondering how many bowls it would take smoking to equal the tobacco and/or niccotine content of a cigar. Let's say you are smoking a tobacco with an average niccotene content, and that we're talking about medium sized, medium bodied cigar. Any ideas?

I've looked through the previous threads, and couldn't find this info...so if anyone knows where the info might already be, let me know that too.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

joeysmac said:


> Ok, I realize that there are many factors that play into this question, but I was wondering how many bowls it would take smoking to equal the tobacco and/or niccotine content of a cigar. Let's say you are smoking a tobacco with an average niccotene content, and that we're talking about medium sized, medium bodied cigar. Any ideas?
> 
> I've looked through the previous threads, and couldn't find this info...so if anyone knows where the info might already be, let me know that too.
> 
> Thanks!


I have no data on this, nor have I ever heard of or read of any such comparison in the past. However, I would venture to say that a full group 5 size pipe (medium/large) with a quality burley or virginia blend would come pretty close to being equal to an average size robusto cigar 5" x 50/52 RG. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Most pipes fill 2g of tobak. I measure it myslef cos im on a tight budget! Weigh a cigar!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Phlegmatic said:


> Most pipes fill 2g of tobak. I measure it myslef cos im on a tight budget! Weigh a cigar!


For the basics of how much tobacco a pipe bowl will hold, the Dunhill Size Grouping was set up on the amount of ribbon cut tobacco that a bowl will hold, thus group 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 & 7. A group 5 size bowl should hold about 5g of ribbon cut tobacco.

Note: cigar leaf and pipe tobacco are two different animals and it's very hard to gauge exactly. An average size robust is, on average, a 60 minute smoke. A full group 5 size pipe bowl is also, on average, a 60 minute smoke! Go figure!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

joeysmac said:


> I was wondering how many bowls it would take smoking to equal the tobacco and/or niccotine content of a cigar. Let's say you are smoking a tobacco with an average niccotene content, and that we're talking about medium sized, medium bodied cigar. Any ideas?


well, i was going to say that some pipe tobaccos are so ungawdly strong in the nicotine dept, it would be 1/4 of a bowl to equal an entire large cigar for nicotine content... then i re-read and saw your 2nd sentence with the average nic content tobacco compared to a med size/bodied cigar.
that i would be able to say. probably 1 med-large bowl of pipe tobacco is = to a med size/bodied cigar.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, as a cigar smoker who recently started on pipes I would say it is about 1 for 1 as a full bowl = to certain cigars.

IMHO, pipe smoking is more economical and in many cases as or more tasty.p

Still love a good cigar though:ss

Aaron


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

afilter said:


> Well, as a cigar smoker who recently started on pipes I would say it is about 1 for 1 as a full bowl = to certain cigars.
> 
> IMHO, pipe smoking is more economical and in many cases as or more tasty.p
> 
> ...


WAY more economical, if ya can manage 
not to keep buying pipe after pipe. 
In which case, not so much. 

I also still love a good cigar, although
far fewer these days.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Hermit said:


> WAY more economical, if ya can manage
> not to keep buying pipe after pipe.
> In which case, not so much.
> 
> ...


Most true as I have been guilty of purchasing 6 pipes in the last 2 months off E-bay. The cure (at least for me) is to get a nice big meerschaum. I find myself smoking it most of the time now as I enjoy watching it color.p

Yeah, if you can avoid buying actual pipes it is more economical smoking a pipe considering a $9-12 quality tin of pipe tobacco is easily the equivalent of a box of cigars. Not sure what kind of cigars most smoke, but I assure you none of my favorites are $9-12 per box. More like 1-3 sticks for $9-12.:ss

Not to mention I have yet to get a bad/offending look form the smell of my pipe.:tu

Aaron


----------

